# MCC



## holle (20 November 2003)

Was bedeutet MCC (Motor Control Center) wenn dies bei einem Schaltschrankbau gefortdert wird ?
woran muß mann sich halten?
mfg holle


----------



## churchill (21 November 2003)

Hallo

Leistungsschaltschrank (es befinden sich nur Leistungsteile wie zB.Schütze Motorschutzschalter FU's) bis schlussendlich zu den Abgangsklemmen des Motors.

mfG churchill


----------



## tolka (20 Januar 2015)

oll irgendwie mit Spannungsversorgung/Betriebsspannung für Maschinen/Anlagen zusammenhängen......!!!!!!!!!


----------



## norustnotrust (20 Januar 2015)

Oha, Doppelpost



norustnotrust schrieb:


> MCC steht für Motor Control Center und ist  eigentlich ein normaler Leistungsverteiler (Motorabgänge, Umrichter,  etc..). Oft wird damit aber die Fertigung in Einschub- oder Stecktechnik  gemeint.


----------



## norustnotrust (20 Januar 2015)

tolka schrieb:


> oll irgendwie mit Spannungsversorgung/Betriebsspannung für Maschinen/Anlagen zusammenhängen......!!!!!!!!!


 ??

verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## ME1 (29 Januar 2015)

MCC kann auch als "Main Control Cabinet" verstanden werden. Interessant wäre ob es Normen oder andere offizielle Schriften gibt, wo Begriffe wie MCC, LCC, MLVD festgelegt sind....


----------

